# Just venting + a question



## nitwit (Dec 18, 2004)

I live in eastern ND. I can only call coyotes on the weekends. It looks like this is another 25-35 mph wind weekend. I used to go out on days like this anyway, but I don't remember ever calling a coyote when the winds were more than about 20 mph. I would probably be upset, too, if I were out calling at having to wear orange and keep on the lookout for doe hunters. I don't have anything against deer hunting, I just would rather not have the hunters out where I'm trying to call. Anyway, the question is - does anyone on this board even go out in these winds and if so, are you successful and if you are successful, what's the secret? Sorry for being so long, but I'm mad about sitting in front of a computer instead of the back of a rifle.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey Nitwit,

Was out on Monday in a wind like today and didn't have much luck.

don't knock the deer hunters. It was an opporitunity given to us by the GNF.

I was out with the wife deer hunting this morning too. Guess what, you just have to adjust to what the animals did. They stuck to the shelter.....DEEP.

So were you out in November also when you could have been coyote hunting?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Never had much luck calling in high wind. Yeah, don't knock the deer hunters, we gotta have fun too. :lol: :lol: :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## nitwit (Dec 18, 2004)

No knock on deer hunters intended - I hope I didn't offend anyone - no disrespect was intended. I hope everyone has the opportunity to get out and hunt.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have never had much luck calling in the wind. In fact I try to find something else to do when the wind is blowing as it has been lately on the weekends.

As for Deer Hunters out and about. Around here it seems as though it takes a week or so after hte close of Deer Season for the Coyotes to settle down and be more receptive to calling. I think it has to do with the Deer Hunters jumping the Coyotes and the Coyotes normal habits being disturbed these times.

Larry


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Although there are some that do it, I personally avoid days where the wind is above 20 mph or so. Wind tests have shown that even if you call with the wind on a blustery day, the sound tends to disipate sooner and it can scatter your scent all over the place.

There certainly are those who can, and do, call and have luck in the wind. One of Randy Anderson's videos shows him calling one in in some pretty gusty conditions. I personally just tend to stay inside and not howl when the wind does.

Good luck.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I normally don't have very good luck when it is windy myself. There are exceptions however. I remember getting a new electronic call and just had to use it. I drove out of Jamestown about 15 miles, parked on an approach and let her rip. About ten minutes and here comes a coyote across a summer fallow field. Visibility was only about 150 yards, so when I seen him he was already in very good range. The problem was I was so sure I would see nothing that I didn't have my rifle loaded. Dumb, dumb, dumb.

Another reason I think calling is poor after deer season is the fact that there are perhaps dozens of gut piles in any one coyotes home territory. Why hunt when nearly everyone leaves a highly caloric liver behind in every gut pile.


----------

